# Raggiunti i 10K post!

## bsolar

Il forum italofono ha raggiunto 10k post!

Stappate lo spumante.  :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Tremate francesi, arriviamo!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Tremate francesi, arriviamo!  

 

Vedo che hai notato che sono passato allo spumante...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Tremate francesi, arriviamo!   
> 
> Vedo che hai notato che sono passato allo spumante... 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ........ mwaahhaha  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

E che dire dei top-posters   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Come vedo le classifiche? =)

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> Come vedo le classifiche? =)

 

Non è che ci sono "le classifiche", basta che ti guardi il "Gentoo Forums Forum Index" e dai una rapida occhiata al numero di post e topic di ciascun forum.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Wow e' vero non avevo visto che eravamo arrivati a cosi' tanti post!

----------

## Yans

i tedeschi sono al primo posto   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## innovatel

tranquillo, quando installerò gentoo i post aumenteranno vertiginosamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bibi[M]

^_________^

Bsolar lo spumante ce lo metti tu però, con tutte le casse che hai accumulato  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Bella prova!

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Tremate francesi, arriviamo!  

 

-261 topics

-1812 messaggi

----------

## xlyz

- 233 topics

- 1546 posts

----------

## xlyz

- 224 topics

- 1409 posts

----------

## fedeliallalinea

- 216 topics

- 1359 posts

----------

## cerri

xlyz e fedeliallalinea come pizzul!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

- 143 topics

- 1061 posts

----------

## xlyz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> - 143 topics
> 
> - 1061 posts

 

ehi! non vale! lo stavo facendo io!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

tu, se vuoi, pigliati la germania!   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   - 143 topics
> 
> - 1061 posts 
> 
> ehi! non vale! lo stavo facendo io!!!   

 

Ok lasciero' fare a te adesso in poi   :Wink: 

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> tu, se vuoi, pigliati la germania!  

 

Mi pare un po' prematuro pero'

- 3767 topics

- 1061 posts

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xlyz wrote:*   tu, se vuoi, pigliati la germania!   
> 
> Mi pare un po' prematuro pero'
> ...

 

Ehm, veramente dai tedeschi ci separano 17713 posts e 3767 topic... più che prematuro  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
>  *xlyz wrote:*   tu, se vuoi, pigliati la germania!   
> 
> Mi pare un po' prematuro pero'
> ...

 

Ecco i metodi windows fanno schifo ctrl+c ctrl+v.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

- 138 topics

- 939 posts

ecco l'ho fatto di nuovo e avevo promesso... xlyz ora mi puo' frustare...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sempre piu' vicini

- 124 topics

- 786 posts

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Un messaggio in piu' non fa mai male.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Un messaggio in piu' non fa mai male.

 

E' da un po' che non ti si sente e' bello rivederti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

- 109 topics

- 603 posts

----------

## xlyz

-98

-432

ci siamo quasi ...

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ehm, veramente dai tedeschi ci separano 17713 posts e 3767 topic... più che prematuro 

 

oggi 3774 topics e 17320 posts.

+ che altro mi sa che è inutile contarli   :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

 *Il mitico Shev wrote:*   

> Cos'è l'impossibile, se non una questione di tempo?

 

UGH.

----------

## xlyz

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Il mitico Shev wrote:*   Cos'è l'impossibile, se non una questione di tempo? 
> 
> UGH.

 

solo che qui più passa il tempo e più il divario si allarga (invece di restringersi)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> solo che qui più passa il tempo e più il divario si allarga (invece di restringersi)  

 

Abbiate fede, la comunità italiana è in fase di crescita, con il tempo scalzeremo anche i tedeschi (come saggiamente citava cerri, è solo questione di tempo)  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Guarda che io ci credo contro tutto e tutti... non mi deludere...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Abbiate fede

 

E lo dici a me   :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

Dateci una G

Dateci una E

Dateci una N

Dateci una T

Dateci una O

Dateci un'altra O

                                                          I T A L I A N 

forza Gentooaglia postate e replycate

----------

## bsolar

Ehm... ok ora basta postare per niente però...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xlyz

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ehm... ok ora basta postare per niente però... 

 

va bene   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

-98

-295

----------

## xlyz

-103

-260

----------

## fedeliallalinea

- 55

- 102

----------

## bubble27

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> - 55
> 
> - 102

 

nn voglio intasare il post.... xò dove li vedi questi numeri ????  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   io li leggo in https://forums.gentoo.org/index.php e vedo la differenza.... ma nn sono questi numeri !!!!

ps.... già sono stato sgridato da   :Rolling Eyes:  (senza far nomi) per la cazzata che ho scritto.....

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## bsolar

Ho chiuso la thread perché cominciava a diventare esagerata...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

